# Ryanair - money back for Non-cancelled flights



## Ndiddy (26 Aug 2020)

What are my options for a flight that isn't cancelled even though the government advice is essential travel only?  We had rescheduled a flight we were supposed to take from Dublin to UK back in March, hoping things would be better in August.  Obviously did not go on the flight and when I checked out Ryanair site, it said unless a flight was cancelled , you would not get a refund.

Has anyone had any luck with getting tax back, a bank chargeback, etc?

Great if we could get a couple of quid back.

Thanks


----------



## moneymakeover (26 Aug 2020)

You can claim back the tax
But you pay an admin charge €20 i think
Which makes it pointless


----------



## peemac (26 Aug 2020)

Flight operational. No "do not travel" advice.

So no refund due and no bank will entertain a chargeback. 

Don't they allow you to change the date with no penalties?


----------



## Ndiddy (27 Aug 2020)

You can only change the date once, and we did from March to August hoping things would get better!


----------



## Slim (27 Aug 2020)

Travel insurance?


----------



## Ndiddy (27 Aug 2020)

yeah, tried but with a the excess, only 50 quid back.  better than nothing....

it was the insurance person who suggested chargeback to see if I could get whole amount back....


----------

